# Crew needed out of Freeport for a floaters trip Wednesday/Thursday



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Experienced people only. Need to have your own tuna gear. I run a 2012 Seahunt Gamefish 27. 
Split fuel, ice, bait and cleanup of the boat and fish. Typically runs us between $175-200 per person for a group of four. Have room for two right now.
Mike
512-626-2830


----------



## HBrack (Dec 30, 2021)

**** if I wasn't on a work trip, I'd be all over that!


----------



## HBrack (Dec 30, 2021)

Hey Photofishin are you going to put up a catch report? Curious how y'alls trip went!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

HBrack said:


> Hey Photofishin are you going to put up a catch report? Curious how y'alls trip went!


look in the bluewater forum


----------



## Nino10 (10 mo ago)

Wish I wasn’t at work, woulda attended


----------



## kenwood (May 20, 2009)

If your ever looking for crew members to help out with a trip TEXT ME AT 832-248-4142


----------

